# Hi from Illinois!



## Luna (Oct 12, 2017)

I'm not interested in breeding, but I am looking for pet mice from a breeder. I am having a lot of trouble finding breeders near me (Champaign, IL). If you know anyone or are near me please let me know!


----------



## SarahC (Oct 3, 2008)

Hi,good luck with your search.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## Amtma Mousery (Jan 29, 2015)

Welcome Luna!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

I don't know how near you they are but I know of two really nice breeders in IL

You can find their contact details here

http://www.fancymousebreedersassociatio ... eders.html

(scroll down to IL)


----------

